# power



## hypocotyl (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi

I was planning on having a small grow. when i moved into my place the guy who lived here before left a wooden cabinet that is 20 inches wide by 20 inches deep and can go upto 5 feet tall. i'm going to put a hole in the top of it with an exhaust fan to expel the hot air and a hole in the bottom for cooler air to come in. I was planning on putting a 250 watt hps as i want to do a small sea of green type setup with an autoflowering plant such as lowryder or master low. i can get a 400 watt hps for the same price as the 250. i guess what i really want to know is, would it really make that big of a difference in yield in such a small grow space. i would prefer to use the 250 watt light because it will use less energy and heat would be less of a problem. Also the grow box will be located in a cold storage room so i don;t think the heat will be a huge problem.

Thanks


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2006)

hy hypo...20x20 is less than 4 sq ft, a 250 should be quite efficient in that space.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 12, 2006)

boy that will be a small grow.....maybe you should try one of those bonzai lights......


----------

